# [Portage] Error al actualizar (abierto)

## cyclopsld

en estos dias actualice mi gentoo para cambiarlo de profile lo puse en el 2006.0 luego de su respectivo emerge --sync, luego al compilar el world con emerge -uDvn world se rompe la compilacion en el glibc-2.4, aqui esta el error que arroja:

a - login/getutxent.os

a - login/endutxent.os

a - login/getutxid.os

a - login/getutxline.os

a - login/pututxline.os

a - login/utmpxname.os

a - login/updwtmpx.os

a - login/getutmpx.os

a - login/getutmp.os

a - elf/dl-iteratephdr.os

a - elf/dl-addr.os

a - elf/dl-profstub.os

a - elf/dl-libc.os

a - elf/dl-sym.os

a - elf/dl-tsd.os

a - elf/unwind-dw2-fde-glibc.os

a - elf/framestate.os

a - elf/unwind-pe.os

: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -nostdlib -nostartfiles -r -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map.o '-Wl,-(' /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a -lgcc '-Wl,-)' -Wl,-Map,/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mapT

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(init-first.os) :Sad: .data+0x0): definiciones m?ltiples de `__libc_multiple_libcs'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:(.bss+0x80): primero se defini? aqu?

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os): En la funci?n `_itoa':

_itoa.c :Sad: .text+0xe0): definiciones m?ltiples de `_itoa'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:: primero se defini? aqu?

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Aviso: el tama?o del s?mbolo `_itoa' cambi? de 232 en /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os a 556 en /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os)

collect2: ld devolvi? el estado de salida 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/glibc-2.4/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/glibc-2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1928:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4.ebuild, line 1246:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4.ebuild, line 1257:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

!!! make for x86 failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aqui esta mi make.conf

Portage 2.1_pre5-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-font bitmap-fonts bonobo cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cryp crypt ctype cups custom-cflags dba dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode expat fastbuild flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gif gimpprint glibc-omitfp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hardened imlib ipv6 jepg jpeg kernel_linux libg++ lzw lzw-tiff memlimit mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl phyton pic png posix ppds profile python qt quicktime readline sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU userlocales vorbis xml xml2 xmms xpm xsl xv xvid zlib linguas_es"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

de verdad no tengo idea de que pueda ser he intentado con gcc-4.1.0 y tampoco se rompe de igual forma la compilacion.

si alguno sabe la respuesta o se le ocurre algo jejejeje postealo !!!! jejejeje 

gracias !

 c ya!   :Laughing: Last edited by cyclopsld on Fri Mar 24, 2006 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esculapio

Hay varios programas que no compilan y dan ese error. Parece que tiene algo que ver con la versión de portage, en todo caso las soluciones son diferentes al mismo error y tienen que ver con el paso a versiones superiores del toolchain. Lo que te recomiendo es hacer un nuevo sync y verificar si te compila la versión 2.4-r1 que es la mas actualizada. Y que cada vez que cambies de versión de compilador verifiques que estas usando el correcto ya que conviven varias versiones en slot y con solo instalarlo no significa que lo utilice. A mi glibc me dio algunos problemas ya que tenia que agregarle "nptlonly" a las USE y no lo tomaba (y me daba ese error de stack que a ti te aparece). Lo solucione agregandole nptlonly en el archivo package.use y ahí si lo reconoció.

----------

## Thiamant

¿No sería mejor que utilizaras 'emerge -uDvN world'?

----------

## gringo

no sé si has probao, pero está disponible el portage-2.1_pre6-r4 ( salió ayer). No veo nada en el changlog sobre glibc asi que si no lo soluciona, abre un bug.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

¿Potage o Portage?

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## cyclopsld

seeee ya intente con esa pero tampoco funciona me sigue dando el mismo error   :Confused:  he cambiado la version del gcc y nada de nada   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

